# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  B5 for acne

## Klossus

i ordered a bottle of vitamin B5 for my acne, one question though: for it to work properly how many mg/g's would i have to take daily? the capsules are 500mgs. thanks

----------


## HeartDocMD

> i ordered a bottle of vitamin B5 for my acne, one question though: for it to work properly how many mg/g's would i have to take daily? the capsules are 500mgs. thanks


I am wondering why you chose to start with 500mg capsules. My general philosophy is to start with a low dosage, and slowly build up untill you attain a level that works. For example, for rheumatoid arthritits generally patients should start at a dosage around 1000mg whereas for acne a level of 250 might be more suitable....

----------


## Klossus

thank you, i went out and got a bottle of 250mg B5, now back to my oiginal question: how many mgs should i take?

----------


## HeartDocMD

> thank you, i went out and got a bottle of 250mg B5, now back to my oiginal question: how many mgs should i take?


start w/ 250...after a month or so if you notice no improvment bump it up to 500....

edit: please note there is no "accepted" amount of this vitamin that should be taken. So it is generally understood that it is up to the persons discretion as to how much to take. The dosages I gave you are based upon my opinion, and therefore should not be taken as a "rule" or the necessarily "correct" dosage...

----------


## AustrianOAK14

bro the stuff doesnt work.....B5 i bought 3 bottles, for me it didnt help much try juicing carrots, celery, and bettroot thats what im doing now good results also lots of water and tanning eod...try that if not accutane would b e great but lots of side effects....

----------


## JARVIZ

I had to comment on this, I had a major acne problem when I was younger I went straight to Accutane that works great kind of sucks because you have to take blood tests every month. Um the B5 Im on my second bottle and I have seen some reduction of acne on my back but it says that you must take be taking it for three months to start seeing god results I hear tanning dont work to reduce acne not sure since I haven't done it but I dont think that will help it just makes you darker which eliminates visibilty which is my guess.

----------


## Bryan2

sorry to bump up such an old thread but if anyone is still interested you need 20 grams a day to see accutane like results. try 1 fast400 powder 
you can get by with 10 grams a day but it takes longer 
optimum results appear around the 3 month mark

----------


## AustrianOAK14

10grams a day hmmm.....i think ill try that

----------


## Matto20

B5 doesn't work for most people, and there are much more effective ways to get rid of acne. 

Just my opinion, but I'd advise you to see a dermatologist if you have an acne problem, and then work on your diet/holistic health from there to get 100% cleared up. Acne can be caused by all sorts of different factors, and the vast majority of the time it is NOT a B5 deficiency that is the problem (and nor will B5 help...). 

However, it's always worth a shot if you already have it. Maybe you'll luck out and it will work well.

----------


## slob

I had very bad acne when i was 15-17 years old and I tried clindatech ( clear liquid in a bottle) and also Doryx at the same time. Neither really worked very well for me so I don't bother with them. The best thing I have used is accutane/isotrentin ( roaccutane). - it's a red tablet with a caremel coloured liquid inside.
Every person I know ( including myself) who has used it has managed to get rid of bad acne. It does have some side effects like cracked lips and sometimes bleeding noses ( as well as some bad ones in extreme cases- side effects are on the box) but the sides are worth it. Besides, some of them are nothing compared to the sides that roids can give u.
My accutane course went for 5 months , after which my acne was gone. I still get the occasional whitehead but that's to be expected.
Defenitely go and see a dermatologist.

----------


## solid-d

i been taken B5 too.. I was told to take about 5-8grams a day.. I usually take about 4grams (4000mg)a day.. It works for me.. Am I taking too much>>??

----------


## AustrianOAK14

YEAH accutane

----------


## Bryan2

> i been taken B5 too.. I was told to take about 5-8grams a day.. I usually take about 4grams (4000mg)a day.. It works for me.. Am I taking too much>>??




No not at all i personally notice decent results with 10 grams a day i bet 20 would clear me up completly



Just make sure that it is in 3 divided doses throughout the day

----------


## man_of_steel11

tanning helps dry out the skin, drying the skin can drys up acne...

----------


## UNNAMED-FEELING

> i ordered a bottle of vitamin B5 for my acne, one question though: for it to work properly how many mg/g's would i have to take daily? the capsules are 500mgs. thanks


 dont tan with acne if its severe well dont tan alot try this gel called teen-derm in 3 weeks it really clears up,dalacin-t also keep ur diet clean eating too much simple carbs can trigger acne

----------


## justin2305

what web site did u order it from ive been looking for it and they dont have it in ne store that i can find?????thanks

----------


## justin2305

the b5... sorry for not noting that...thanks

----------


## AustrianOAK14

b5 sucks if you ask me i think if accutance doesnt clear u up nothing will!

----------


## UNNAMED-FEELING

> b5 sucks if you ask me i think if accutance doesnt clear u up nothing will!


Teen-derm,Dalacin-T both work so good

----------


## anaBROLIC

> what web site did u order it from ive been looking for it and they dont have it in ne store that i can find?????thanks


www.superiornutraceuticals.com

----------

